# Miss You Doo



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

Ten years ago my girlfriend and I decided to make a commitment and walked into a local pet store and adopted our first dog Scooby. He was a Golden/Chesapeake mix or at least that's what we were told. Seeing as I was going to be home for the next several months on workers compensation it was an ideal situation for house breaking a pup.
Scooby was a giant at 8 weeks. His paws told his future. He was going to be big. And he was as smart as they get. Learning all the basics within a few days of coming home.
We were a team. For the six months I was out from work all we did was teach and learn. And even after returning to work I would bring him with me every day. If we were in the office he was by my desk. If we were on the road he was riding shot gun. When we were on jobs sites Scooby had his own safety vest.
And I'm proud to say he was able to visit the World Trade Center. My company was doing work there the time between the first bombing and the 9-11-2001 attack. Scooby went were ever I did and saw it all.
After 2 years we decided Scooby needed a love. So back to the pet store we went and took his first and only girl home to him and named her, of course, Shaggi. Other than Vet visits they were never apart more than a few hours.
Over the years Scooby battled illness. When he was 5 years old He tipped the scales at 120 lbs. He started to loose his coat and developed a big bald spot on his back. A trip to the vet revealed Hypothyroidism. With
medication that cleared up.
The next year, at 6, a routine Heartworm test showed he had them. Luckily they caught it in time and with treatment he fully recovered.
The next three years were great. My girlfriend and I got married, bought
our home and started to think about children. After all, we raised two
perfect dogs so a baby was the next step.
In June of 2007 our world was turned upside down. One morning I woke up and went to let the dogs out back to releave themselves when I noticed Scooby limping on his front paw. I thought,"Oh he must have slept wrong or played a little too hard the day before."
Well he wasn't. Over the next few days his condition got worse so off to
the vet we went.The vet passed it off as and I quote," He is almost 10 and he is arthritic. Accept it and think about your options." He recommended Deramaxx. He said it helps dogs like Scooby. So I took his advice and a bottle of Deramaxx and went home with hope. Two days after starting Deramaxx my dog was paralyzed. Not totally but he could not stand. If I helped him to his feet he would Knuckle over his paws. We were devestated. So back to the vet we went. He said we should think about putting Scooby down due to his severe arthritis.
Needless to say that was not an option. I said to the vet," This dog carried me for 9 years and I will carry him for 9 more." So I went home and immediately started googling.
Days and days I read and learned alot about dog nutrition and what poison commercial dog food is. I immediately switched both dogs to a Holistic diet. I added enzyme therapy. Gave Scooby Glucosimine and Sulfer for his joints. I even found an eye doctor in Miami with an untested solution that was supposedly helping dogs walk again. I pulled out all the stops for my boy. We weren't giving up without a fight.
Summer was tough. Scooby gained strength but then relapsed. My wife, who had just become pregnant, and I thought we would never see him walk again.Seeing as he had to be carried outside to pee and poop and I being the only one strong enough to do so I said I would give him till his 10th birthday to recover. 
Well sometime in December I came home from work and got an early Christmas gift. Scooby was standing. Over the next weeks he got stronger. I had bought a harness and would walk him around the yard. First one lap then two then three. The whole time telling him,"I got cha'...I got cha'." 
He was strong enough now that he could get up and stand well on carpet or grass but not our tile and hardwood. But he got even stronger and soon had free roam of the house again. My dog was back. And all before his 10th B-day. He even started to run!
Palm Sunday 2008 I had a house full of people and everyone couldn't believe how great Scooby looked. They were amazed! Even those who had agreed with the Vet to put him down said it was nothing short of a miracle. 
Well the Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away.
That same night after all had left Scooby started acting strange. He wasn't hungry and it took some proding for him to finish his dinner. We went to bed. The next morning He wouldn't eat his breakfast. Hmmn I thought. I went to work. That night Scooby was very tired and wouldn't eat again. His stomach was unusually loud. I started to think someone may have given him a table scrap and it upset his stomach. I thought it would pass.
Tuesday he still wouldn't eat and started vomiting. No food just the water he drank. I said if this dosn't pass tonite I'll take him to the vet tomorrow.
Wednesday Scooby was still sick so I call the vet and make an appointment. We walk in to amazement. The doctor couldn't believe he was walking. I tell him the whole story of recovery up till present and he takes him out for an x-ray. He returned to give me the worst news a dog owner could hear,"Scooby has a large mass in his abdomen. In addition his heart is enlarged. I don't think he will live through the night."
I was crushed. After all we were through to have to hear this. We went home. I layed down with him that night praying God in his mercy would be swift and take him. But Scooby was a fighter. 
Morning came, Holy Thursday, and he was still with us. He now was dry heaving and moaning. I could not bare to see him like that. So with broken heart I made that call. The one I never had to make in all my years of owning dogs. One final trip to the vets office.
Scooby closed his eyes at 12 noon March 20, 2008. He died, cradled in my arms,hearing the words I had repeated to him for so many months," I got cha'...I got cha'." I took him home and buried him on the grounds he roamed his whole life beneath a weeping willow tree I would sometimes find him sleeping under. I know he liked that spot. He will rest there for eternity.
The next morning I awoke early to the biggest, fullest moon I have ever seen right over the spot he rests. The wind was blowing strong and I thought of it as a sign. The wind beneath his wings and the Moon as his guiding light.
3 days later, Easter Sunday, my wife goes into labor. 
Monday, my son arrived. 
I soon realized that everything happens for a reason and that my time with Scooby had served it's purpose. That in the last months of his life he was the teacher and I the student.
I learned about patience and compassion. About unconditional love and understanding. About never giving up. 
And most importantly, that everything has its time to bloom and yes even fade and die.
Rest in peace My Best Friend Forever *Scoobert "Scooby Doo" Rocco*. You are forever in my heart. Your Daddy, Stephen.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your handsome boy Scooby.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, it's clear how much you loved Scooby, I'm sure he'll be waiting for you at the bridge


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story. I am sorry for your loss, you were the best dog dad possible. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a moving, love filled testimony to a wonderful love affair. How blessed Scooby was to live an entire filled with nothing but love and family. Even though your heart is breaking, at the same time you are living the circle of life with your new precious baby beginning the circle of love all over again. Treasure your memories and a warm, warm welcome to the forum. You've landed in the land of golden fanatics.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing such a beautiful story.
I can barely see the key board through my tears for you. 
Not everyone gets to feel that kind of love and devotion. You were all lucky to have each other! 
Hopefully a little of your pup is living in your new baby!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing such a beautiful story.
I can barely see the key board through my tears for you. 
Not everyone gets to feel that kind of love and devotion. You were all lucky to have each other! 
Hopefully a little of your pup is living in your new baby!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

what an emotional tribute to your beloved Scooby....what a beautiful love story....im so sorry for his passing.....he was so loved....and he so loved you....someday day you can hold him in your arms and tell him "I got cha" again...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of a lovely dog.

Maggie


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

How eloquent.....your words. And how loved....your Scooby heart dog.
Thanks for letting me walk down your memory lane and share his story. 

And welcome to the forum


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sadly we can only borrow these great creatures for ten years or so ... I'm sure Sweet Scooby wouldn't have traded his human Dad for anything in the world either. Congratulations to you and your wife on your new "human" addition to the family !


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing your heartfelt story of Scooby with us.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

You are the best doggie daddy a pup could have had. I cry for your loss and for the loss of all our wonderful pets.

10 years is too short. He was handsome and proud.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... I too am having trouble seeing the monitor thru my tears!! What a beautiful and loving tribute!!! (((HUGS))) I am sorry you no longer have your Scooby... but it's obvious how loved he was!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful and loving tribute for a very special boy. I truly believe you found each other to teach each other a lesson in love and giving. He will be waiting at the bridge until you can bet together again and you can tell him "I got cha". Until then he will walk with silent paws watching out for you and your family. He sounds like he was a real fighter and lover. When you feel up to it, I would love to see more pictures of him and Shaggy. The one you have shown make me want more, he is such a handsome guy. 
Run Free Sweet Scooby.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one of the saddest but most loving tributes I have ever read. Lovely tribute to a great dog. You will always love him, now embrace your life with your new son and treasure Scoobies memory for ever.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Scooby was a gorgeous dog. What a beautiful tribute to your old pal- I am sitting here reading this with tears in my eyes. I am just so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing his story with us. Rest in peace sweet Scooby.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a magnificent dog he was, and a beautiful tribute.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What wonderful words of love & devotion~Play Hard Sweet Boy~You Were Loved


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A very emotional and touching tribute to your very special boy. I am so sorry for your loss - it is so ****** hard having to make that final decision, but only the ones who love them can do it.

You will keep Scooby's memories safe in your heart, and when you are able you will take them out and smile and store them safely away until next time.

Run free from pain Scooby and sleep softly.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I too am reading your story and tribute to Scooby with tears in my eyes. I could feel your love and your pain. I know how trully hard it is to let them go out of pain. You did everything and more for your precious guy. I'm sure Scooby has taught you some lessons that you need for your new addition. One day you'll meet again. Run free sweet Scooby.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

ScoobyDoo said:


> I soon realized that everything happens for a reason and that my time with Scooby had served it's purpose. That in the last months of his life he was the teacher and I the student.
> I learned about patience and compassion. About unconditional love and understanding. About never giving up.
> And most importantly, that everything has its time to bloom and yes even fade and die.
> Rest in peace My Best Friend Forever *Scoobert "Scooby Doo" Rocco*. You are forever in my heart. Your Daddy, Stephen.


As I wipe the tears from my eyes after reading your post I wanted to let you know that Scooby was a very lucky boy to have had you for his dad. Most dogs could only hope to be as fortunate to have someone who loved him so much and would do anything for him. I'm so sorry you lost your Best Friend


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just now catching this What a beautiful, regal looking dog Scooby was, and what a wonderful story of love and understanding. Making THAT decision is always a horrible one, but one we must make sometimes--for me it has been twice. I always say we let them go for them, we hang ontothem for us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Every dog should be so loved as your Scooby. Thank you sharing his story with us. They are never with us long enough, no matter how long that might be. He left big paw prints on your heart and legacy of love.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought maybe you had postged more pictures here. I know you said they are somwhere, so I will look more. Such a grand dog!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute, Stephen...and what a great and lucky boy was Scooby.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A very moving and heart touching story. You were very blessed to have each other. 
Many of us know the heartbreak of saying goodbye too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful memories of your buddy Doo  Thanks for sharing.


----------

